# Smartwatch mainly for strava integration



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

I have been using my Pebble watch that I bought for 18 dollars for strava integration for the last 6 months and I loved it. But Strava has stopped supporting pebble watch. Its a great, simple smartwatch but I miss having my strava stats on my screen and have simple controls on my wrist to pause and such.

This has me now looking into other smartwatches and further into GPS watches so that I could do rides without requiring my phone being on me.(not sure how often I would do this)

Looking for suggestions for a simple smartwatch that works with strava. If you guys think a GPS watch is the way to go, I am open to suggestions for that as well. Or do I buy a garmin edge and just keep my pebble as a smartwatch?


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I am not a fan of touchscreens anywhere near me while I'm riding. When I get sweaty, stuff just doesn't work right. It's a big part of why I like my Garmin Edge 520. I used a Garmin Forerunner 310XT for awhile, and it worked reasonably well. That particular model had some headaches I didn't like, that it seems the more recent versions have addressed. I only ever wore it as a watch when I was running, though. I always attached it to my bike when riding (I had the QR adapter for it). I don't like wearing watches when I exercise, mostly due to how my wrist swells and makes them uncomfortable.

I really have no interest in smartwatches for myself for day-to-day use, let alone for strava or other app integration while riding. If I was going to wear a watch, it'd be a nice analog one, too. I don't care for the styling of smartwatches, either.

I do see some advantages to keeping separate devices for at least some things. For riding, it's nice having a separate computer because that computer is likely to be beat on. Anything I take riding gets scratched and scuffed and dinged. I wouldn't want a nice day-to-day watch of any sort (smart or not) to get beat on that way.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Day to day, I use an ASUS ZenWatch 2 and for riding, a Garmin Forerunner 920XT.
If you're only going to bike, then a 2nd hand Edge 510/520/810 would do the job very nicely. If you run at all as well, then the watches come to the fore.
An old Forerunner 620 or similar would work nicely as it's got WiFi for syncing.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Just got a Samsung Gear Fit 2 to have a play with.
The GPS is remarkably accurate (better trace along the trail in satellite view than the 920xt with GLONASS on) for something that uses "smart" recording (of course the corners were truncated a bit).
The pulse monitor is crap once your pulse is getting up there.

Samsung Health links through to Strava no problem.

Will work without a phone and WiFi and GPS is built-in.

A very usable day-to-day smart watch that also happens to be able to do fitness stuff.


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

I use an Apple Watch on my wrist and iPhone in my pocket, running Cyclemeter, which uploads to Strava, which in turn uploads to Relive, plus the native cycling app on the Apple Watch, which is pretty good. In the end, I get ride data from two three different apps (four if you count my Trip 300, mapping from four different apps, and heart rate data in four different apps (again including the Trip 300) if I open iCardio. I'm a curious guy. Yes, I wear two different chest sensors, and yes...I know that I am over-connected.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

Cuyuna said:


> I use an Apple Watch on my wrist and iPhone in my pocket, running Cyclemeter, which uploads to Strava, which in turn uploads to Relive, plus the native cycling app on the Apple Watch, which is pretty good. In the end, I get ride data from two three different apps (four if you count my Trip 300, mapping from four different apps, and heart rate data in four different apps (again including the Trip 300) if I open iCardio. I'm a curious guy. Yes, I wear two different chest sensors, and yes...I know that I am over-connected.


I just like Cyclemeter but Strava works with the Apple Watch.

The Apple Watch might not be for everyone. My wife and I thought we'd never like that and do. My best observation and reason for suggesting Apple Watch is being an IT director and seeing at some scale how people like, use and stick with this sort of technology. For an iPhone user I see Apple Watch purchasers for the most part keep using them. They like the sports apps and have great business and productivity apps. Software updates have been good. If service is needed they're in a league beyond the others. Apple Watch and Garmin are what most in our enterprise stick with.


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

The Cycling app that comes on the watch is pretty good. It will display and track hear rate without an external sensor. 

Cyclemeter works well with the Apple Watch.


----------



## vartz04 (Aug 15, 2017)

I really like my garmin fenix 3. The 5 is even nicer. You can get the 3 refurbed for under $300 on amazon. 

I never wore a watch but I haven't taken this off since I got it


----------



## broke6 (Mar 15, 2013)

I have the fenix 5s. It's the best watch I've ever owned. Everyday watch + GPS.


----------



## mackdhagen (Jun 17, 2011)

I use the apple watch and has the strava app right there. works ok for the basics but have not tried to get power or any other data off it. still like my regular GPS for biking and use the Apple watch with strava when i run


----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)

With yesterday's announcement of the next gen Apple Watch, any of you care to elaborate on how you might think the new version will make a bike geek's life any better? 
My 510 is really fritzy lately, even with software updates, so I'm about to explore some options I guess.
Common sense tells me I should probably go with a 520, or just skip the Garmin altogether and get a new watch...
What say yall??


----------



## krel (May 9, 2017)

The Achilles heel of the Apple watch is still the same - battery life. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

The main reason I use a stem mounted Garmin is that without glasses, I can't read a watch screen at a glance. Damn 49 year old eyes 
I only use the stem mount for viewing though, all recording is from the watch.

If you're comfortable wearing a watch and don't need as immediate feedback as a stem mount, then having your gps device always with you has its advantages.
No matter what you do or when, you've got your device with you.
Grab someone else's bike for a ride, sweet. Go for a run, walk, swim, whatever...


----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)

krel said:


> The Achilles heel of the Apple watch is still the same - battery life.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm fairly certain the w3 will have a longer battery life***, at least according to the keynote. 
As long as it lasts for a ride, I think it could pay for itself in one call. Either for help, or not missing OT at work. 
It's $50 more than a 520 bundle.... I'm tempted, not going to lie.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Chippertheripper said:


> I'm fairly certain the w3 will have a longer battery life***, at least according to the keynote.
> As long as it lasts for a ride, I think it could pay for itself in one call. Either for help, or not missing OT at work.
> It's $50 more than a 520 bundle.... I'm tempted, not going to lie.


Battery life is one of my major issues with lots of devices on the market right now.

Only being able to fit one right might be fine most of the time when the device is brand new, but what about after you're nearing the end of the battery's life cycle? Most batteries nowadays are not easily replaced and you usually have to send the thing out somewhere to have that done. I want to be able to fit a few rides on a charge on a device, at minimum. Gives me wiggle room in case I forget to charge it, or I am unable to do so for some reason. Battery life on the Edge 520 is about the minimum I'm willing to tolerate. Cell phone batteries piss me off. I put a huge honking battery in mine that lets me go quite some time between charges, but I have to deal with an enormous phone.


----------



## pharmkid85 (Mar 29, 2017)

What's wrong with the battery life on the apple watch v2? I have one and use it with strava on every ride (2-3 hrs on avg) and my battery is still g2g until i put it on the charger at nite. 

*and auto-pause works perfectly for me.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

pharmkid85 said:


> What's wrong with the battery life on the apple watch v2? I have one and use it with strava on every ride (2-3 hrs on avg) and my battery is still g2g until i put it on the charger at nite.
> 
> *and auto-pause works perfectly for me.


I don't know this device's battery life specifically. My comment was related specifically to the comment about "as long as it lasts for a ride..." which is not something I'm okay with. I spent 5hrs on the trail yesterday. Sometimes I'm out for 8. I have done a couple 10hr rides. I want to know that whatever I'm using has MORE THAN ENOUGH battery life to handle a bigger outing.


----------



## spartan_msu (May 8, 2008)

I use a Garmin Vivoactive HR, and I am very happy with it. GPS, wrist based heart rate, and Strava integration w/ Garmin Connect. Battery will last me a week, even using it for tracking an hour or two per day.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Once the Galaxy Fit2 is done up tight enough, the heart rate works ok, apart from only sampling once per minute...
The GPS side works nicely.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

It seems like inappropriate criticism of the Apple Watch by people who've not used them. They don't have the longest battery life and I absolutely get why some associates choose their Garmin watches, other watches, and on bike units.

Through 10 months of doing a lot of activity the Apple Watch battery life has always got me through the day. In that time I've observed associates with other products still carry a phone or wish they were carrying a phone. Just camera and camcorder are why I carry a top tier phone while biking. Now we're in an era where that even gives you a true telephoto and wide angle lens.

My biggest single ride in that time was 5+ hours. The watch, my preferred app and phone worked for a trip where some epic days were 2 rides divided by lunch and a hike later for 12 hours of activity. It recorded long alpine and Nordic ski days. I've had it measure what 4 hours of trail work is and a two hour ride following.

There's no doubt I was a skeptic and thought no smart watch for me but I gave it a fair shot in the window of time one could return it. It ended up being a really nice item for my sports and for my profession. Some other solutions were not far away in price and didn't have the total amount of utility. I came away more impressed when I participated in a friendly at work challenge of mostly Fitbit, some Apple Watch, some Garmin, Samsung and an Androidwear. It was a month of comparing steps, miles, basic moving. Being around those folks showed just how feature rich, polished and reliable the Apple Watch is. Absolutely no mystery to catch recent news about strong market share.

It might not be right for many of you but I suggest real world use before dismissing it.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

I've got Garmin, Android Wear and Samsung.
Ease of use - Samsung Gear Fit 2.
Accuracy - Garmin 920xt.
Battery life - Garmin 920xt.
Size - Samsung.
Polish - ASUS Zenwatch 2.

At home, the Samsung is on my arm.
Work, ASUS.
Sports, Garmin.

They all overlap, but also do some things better than the others.

If the 920xt had easier access to past notifications and schedule information, it'd be on my arm much more often.


----------



## vuduvgn (Jan 8, 2004)

I'm in a similar boat. I'm looking for a heads up display (smart watch?) that will show my Strava details (don't need GPS on the smart watch and can run Strava off my iPhone), control my music (next track, etc. - not riding on the road) and tell me who's calling and what the text coming in is. 
Is an Apple Watch or other smart watch a good option for this? I have been using a Wahoo RFLKT+ and their Wahoo Fitness app but the app is junk and I almost lost my mind yesterday when it crashed my phone and lost most of my ride during my ride..


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Upgraded all of them to a single Garmin 935.
Couldn't be happier


----------



## JDHutch (Sep 29, 2017)

vuduvgn said:


> I'm in a similar boat. I'm looking for a heads up display (smart watch?) that will show my Strava details (don't need GPS on the smart watch and can run Strava off my iPhone), control my music (next track, etc. - not riding on the road) and tell me who's calling and what the text coming in is.
> Is an Apple Watch or other smart watch a good option for this? I have been using a Wahoo RFLKT+ and their Wahoo Fitness app but the app is junk and I almost lost my mind yesterday when it crashed my phone and lost most of my ride during my ride..


The Garmin Fenix gps is way better and more accurate than the iPhone for Strava integration. Can't speak to the Apple Watch gps as I have not used one. The other features you're asking about work well with my Fenix. Texts and missed calls and alerts pop up on my watch via bluetooth and I can control music. I also have Strava routes uploaded to the watch and if I choose the route before the ride it will tell me if I veer off course. This is a cool feature that I do not use because you have to have the exact route selected, with the loop running the correct way which can change depending on day of week etc. Its easier to follow the trail signs. I like the watch. I'm sure I'd like Apple watch too but that seems less rugged and I bought this watch specifically to mountain bike with.


----------

